# Prayer Request



## Kelli (Sep 24, 2009)

There was a suicide committed yesterday on the University of West Georgia campus. I received a message through the school which contained little information, but I do know that this person was a school employee. I do not know the persons name, but I ask that you please keep their family in your prayers during this difficult time.

Update: 
_Thursday, September 24, 2009

The University of West Georgia is saddened to announce the death of Lynde Nix, senior secretary in the Department of Music. 
Posted by UWG Media _


----------



## Melissa (Sep 24, 2009)

oh wow, prayers sent


----------



## Lorri (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow that is so sad - my prayers added.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats horrible.


----------

